# Keif



## HemperFi (Feb 10, 2013)

I stopped in at my local Hydro store yesterday, and my man there gave me a 120 micron bag. He instructed me to get some dry ice, toss it in the bag with some trim and shake. What I came up with is amazing. 

I had a bit of a delima at first because there is absolutely no place on this boat to shake it out on -- had to get rid of the dining table to make room for my tent. I ended up shaking it out on an extra large Pizza pan that I laid on the carpet in my salon on top of a couple of plastic bags. It worked great. I ended up with almost a half pint of blond, beautiful Keif. 

I was going to ask these questions last night, but I got so stoned it just didn't happen -- Do you have to press the Kief? Does it have to be cured? I just put it in a jar, and I like it just fine the way it is -- fluffy, blond, powerful. I haven't been so high on cannabis in years. 

Will it stay nice in the jar?

I bought something called a "Humboldt Honey Extractor" at the same time. I haven't used it yet -- I'm waiting for my neighbors to go back home, so I can go out and do it on the deck. I don't want to spray all that butane in the boat. 

Does anyone have a special way they use an extractor? How much butane will I need -- I picked up a couple of big cans of 5x -- will that be enough?

I'm thinking of using buds for the oil instead of sugar leaf, and then I was thinking of mixing some of the oil with some of the kief -- is that a good idea?

I'm real new (one day) at this hash making, but i can tell already that my personal smoke will be hash from now on. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 10, 2013)

My camera was only good for 1 picture -- I need a new one. Here is a shot of kief, pizza pan, bag, what was left in the bag, the new extractor, some scrapings from the inside of the bag and the little spatula which came in real handy. I was impressed with the clean-up -- easy peasy. What do you do with the left over shake?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool.  Our little hometown market has recently started carrying dry ice and I have been wanting to try some dry ice hash.  I love hash, too.  How big was the bag?  How much dry ice did you use?  How much trim?  

Never used an extractor.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 10, 2013)

Goddess, the bag is 5 gal. -- a 1 gal. bag would have hit my pizza pan better, lol. I used about 4 oz of trim from the freezer. I let it sit out for a while and made sure it was all seperated, but it was pretty damp when I shook it down. I bought 4 pounds of dry ice, but left it in a cooler over night and about half of it had disipated, so I probably used 2 pounds or so. It was real easy, and I am real impressed with the end product. You are going to fall in love 

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2013)

very nice *Hempfi*..I love the dry ice method...what exactly do you use the extractor for?...I use a 1 gallon 220 micron bubble bag I put the trim in the freezer for an hour or so prior...The ice store here sells the tube dry ice as well..makes it easyier....I used a large moirror the first time..and now I baught some panda film to use like a table cloth and start shaking as I move around the table...the pile goes from yellow/tan...to green..I keep the tanner stuff and sell the lower quality..and I think it  stores better than bubble...enjoy the smoke..heres a few shots of mine...

take care and be safe


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice, 4u. Nice and light and tasty looking. Do you have to cure Keif? What happens to it if you don't press? 

Also, if you know -- how long do you run butane through the extractor? How do you know when it is done?

peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2013)

I know nothing about butain extraction..I think its dangerious for me and not interested...as for the storeing keif  I use a jar and use the keif to top my bong weed..I start smoking right when I collect..I have pressed some but not sure if its better or not...but it stays nice and fluffy in the jar...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice Bro,,real nice.:hubba:


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, Weed -- I feel like I have found what I was looking for in the first place.

I know it's a bit dangerous, 4u. I only began to consider doing it after hearing about a hash oil explosion in some cheap hotel somewhere. I'll do it outside and be very careful. If you hear that I blew myself up just remember that I did it in the happy pursuit of something I love 

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2013)

First ya need tell me where ya stash is..sos..I could claim of coarse

enjoy the persuit of Happiness


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 11, 2013)

I appreciate your latitude 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a friend coming over for lunch and other goodies.  I think I will pick up some dry ice and make a bit of hash while she catches up on the Downton Abby episodes she has missed.  Both of you did such a great job and your hash look so good I just gotta give it a try.  I've probably got 3-4 ounces of trim in the freezer.

Hemper you be careful.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2013)

Please let us know how it turns out *Godess*...and enjoy your friends company

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2013)

I take it that this method is easier then the wet ice way?


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 11, 2013)

Weed, I have never done the wet ice thing, but I am sure of one thing that's easier -- and that is clean-up. The only mess you make with the dry ice method is a messy pile of dank hash -- I may have ruined a credit card scraping it all up  

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 11, 2013)

I paid 40 bucks for this pretty little "Humboldt Honey Extractor." I then went on utube trying to find out how to use the thing and watched a guy do the same thing I have in mind with a Mason jar and a coffee filter. I'll keep my little toy because it is way cool, but I'm thinking all I needed was the butane -- I have plenty of product and lots of Mason jars. I'll let you know how it works as soon as I work up the balls to run a batch  I will be very careful. 

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I take it that this method is easier then the wet ice way?




Way easier *WEEDHopper*....Ive done plenty of Bubble and ya need atleast the three Bags...mix ...than freeze///than mix and dump through the bags....than scrape out the goods...with dry ice its shake shake shake.....Shake shake shake...Shake ya booodie...lol...and scrap the goods up..Im tryn to design a dry ice setup that is one unit ...the shaker will be connected to a jar for collection..Im sure a funnel of sort will be needed...


another bonus with dry vers wet...you can smoke the dry after extracting as the wet needs to dry out a few days


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 11, 2013)

the dry ice sounds difficut with all that shaking, does it all go together the dry ice andtrim in the micro bag then shake can you explain i want to try


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> the dry ice sounds difficut with all that shaking, does it all go together the dry ice andtrim in the micro bag then shake can you explain i want to try




Dont meen to High jack your thread *Hemperfi*...I made a thread on how I do this...please share anything ya feel...maybe how you did yours *Hemperfi*

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=817581#post817581


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> the dry ice sounds difficut with all that shaking, does it all go together the dry ice andtrim in the micro bag then shake can you explain i want to try



Trust me, the shaking is much easier than the mixing for 20-30 minutes.

I made some yesterday.  I did not grade mine, but mixed it all together.  It is so much faster and easier than the regular ice method.  Mine has more green that 4U's but it smoked great.  However it does not seem to have the hashy taste to it that the bubble has.  I think I may compress some of it.

Thanks to Hemper and 4U for the info on dry ice.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 12, 2013)

I ran a batch (one tube) of BHO last night. It was easy, but it takes a lot of butane and a considerable amount of weed. I ended up with a few drops of oil. It's amazing smoke and works real well, but what a messy process. I still have a pyrex bowl I need to clean up. I'm thinking I'll continue making dry ice hash -- wonderful stuff.

Goddess, if your came out greener than 4u's, perhaps you need a smaller micron bag. Mine has a very hashy taste. I don't see how compressing it would make it taste better. It is fun to compress though. I have made some of the cutiest little one gram cubes. I gifted one to a lady yesterday and received a kiss 

For a while there I was afraid I was going to end up with more weed than I know how to deal with, but weed is a highly desired commodity. Almost everyone I have gifted has come back and bought at least a quarter oz.  I have sold enough now to pay for the whole set up and repay me every penny I have invested. What a wonderful hobbie 

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2013)

The *HempGodess*....how long did ya shake for?...I only shake the bucket for 2minutes..than toss and refill...I like to shake and move...the material does go from tan to green...Did your boooty shake as well?:hubba:


----------

